# Where can I buy a TiVo stream?



## obeythelaw2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

My Verizon Fios has recently been increased to $170 a month. Was thinking of going TiVo stream 4k and T-Mobile is giving $10 a month discount on you tube tv. If I were to downgrade my internet to 300/300 and go with you tube tv my monthly would be about $95 a month. I can still have room for HBO max and another streaming service. But where Can I buy a TiVo stream 4k? Seems like you can’t walk into a store to buy and have to order and wait for delivery.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

The stores I knew that carried them, Best Buy and Walmart, discontinued/dropped them. So now other than 3rd party sellers far as I know Tivo Direct or Amazon? I think there is a current sale, 29.99? Am curious, out of all the streamers why the Tivo? Tivo as a company is, well, on the downturn. I still like my DVRs though more and more bugs everyday. I'm not much of a streamer so can't really say, but I'd think a more mainstream streamer might be a better choice?

Or maybe your local Craigslist or one of the phone/app type sales sites? For local.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

If buying online might want to consider Amazon over Tivo direct unless something has changed, I think shipping at Amazon is free, Tivo charges for shipping.


----------



## obeythelaw2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

tommage1 said:


> The stores I knew that carried them, Best Buy and Walmart, discontinued/dropped them. So now other than 3rd party sellers far as I know Tivo Direct or Amazon? I think there is a current sale, 29.99? Am curious, out of all the streamers why the Tivo? Tivo as a company is, well, on the downturn. I still like my DVRs though more and more bugs everyday. I'm not much of a streamer so can't really say, but I'd think a more mainstream streamer might be a better choice?
> 
> Or maybe your local Craigslist or one of the phone/app type sales sites? For local.


At this point, it is more about pricing and I've noticed more and more that we watch the same few channels and everything else is binging netflix or Hulu or HBO shows/series. The fact that Fios has increased their costs to me, I wanted something that takes advantage of streaming. The only real reason why I am considering the 4k streaming device is that you can get a more familiar Tivo inteface with Sling and now Youtube TV plus the tivo streaming device looks like you can get Disney Plus etc.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

You may want to rethink. The Stream is notoriously bad at Youtube TV - constant crashes and other problems. You'd be better off with a Firestick, Roku or Apple TV. The Firestick integrates the guides for the different streaming services, i.e., Sling and Youtube TV, pretty well.


----------



## MartianStreamer (10 mo ago)

mdavej said:


> You may want to rethink. The Stream is notoriously bad at Youtube TV - constant crashes and other problems. You'd be better off with a Firestick, Roku or Apple TV. The Firestick integrates the guides for the different streaming services, i.e., Sling and Youtube TV, pretty well.


YouTube TV has been pretty solid for me since receiving the Android 10 update last week. Android 9 had been freezing when flipping to a new station occasionally.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Guess I’m one of the few that it’s been solid on YTTV for the last 8-9 months since I started using it again as the primary device. I’ve never had any reboots. My biggest problems were fixed with the last update before the latest Android 10 update and it’s still been solid this week using it since that update. Mine are de-TiVo’d though, so maybe that has something to do with it. 

The simplicity of the roku interface is my favorite now over the cluttered fire sticks and Chromecasts. The TiVo is 2nd for the gui look.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I bought mine directly thru Tivo. I hooked it up and was disappointed in the way it worked and now have it sitting on my lost cause shelf. I checked into streaming last Jan when my Comcast contract was up. Their triple play package was still cheaper than streaming for everything I get. The TV part of the package comes with 240 channels, all the premium movie channels, Netflix, and Comcast's On Demand streaming. It worked out to $70 a month for that part.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

IMO.. The TiVo Steam is on life support. Most retailers no longer sell it anymore. I would suggest getting another steaming device that will be around longer and get updates. 

I don't think TiVo will spend ANY money updating TiVo Steam anymore. 

Best of luck.....


----------



## obeythelaw2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

tommiet said:


> IMO.. The TiVo Steam is on life support. Most retailers no longer sell it anymore. I would suggest getting another steaming device that will be around longer and get updates.
> 
> I don't think TiVo will spend ANY money updating TiVo Steam anymore.
> 
> Best of luck.....


Do you know of any other streaming device that integrates with a more familiar tivo guide interface?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

obeythelaw2004 said:


> Do you know of any other streaming device that integrates with a more familiar tivo guide interface?


This is what the integrated guide looks like on my Fire stick. Pretty darn familiar looking.









And the Youtube app itself will get a facelift soon:


----------



## obeythelaw2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

mdavej said:


> This is what the integrated guide looks like on my Fire stick. Pretty darn familiar looking.
> View attachment 70244
> 
> 
> ...


That interface on Amazon looks nice. The interface on Apple TV and roku leaves a lot to be desired. I’ve only tried it so far on Apple TV and roku. I don’t have a fire stick. I ordered the TiVo stream stick and it is supposed to be delivered today.


----------



## obeythelaw2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

So I got my tivo stream 4k device and installed the You Tube TV App but the guide only brings up Pluto. How do I have it bring up YouTubeTV?


----------



## obeythelaw2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

MartianStreamer said:


> YouTube TV has been pretty solid for me since receiving the Android 10 update last week. Android 9 had been freezing when flipping to a new station occasionally.


My TiVo stream still shows android 9. But you tube tv has worked great.


----------



## obeythelaw2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

osu1991 said:


> Guess I’m one of the few that it’s been solid on YTTV for the last 8-9 months since I started using it again as the primary device. I’ve never had any reboots. My biggest problems were fixed with the last update before the latest Android 10 update and it’s still been solid this week using it since that update. Mine are de-TiVo’d though, so maybe that has something to do with it.
> 
> The simplicity of the roku interface is my favorite now over the cluttered fire sticks and Chromecasts. The TiVo is 2nd for the gui look.


I've noticed that if I am using Youttube TV with the "guide" integration on the Stream, on some channels, the channels will freeze but sounds remains fine. However, if I use the standalone app on the stream, it doesn't have the same issue. I've checked and the Tivo Stream stick is still on Android 9. How long should I be waiting for an update to Android 10?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

obeythelaw2004 said:


> I've noticed that if I am using Youttube TV with the "guide" integration on the Stream, on some channels, the channels will freeze but sounds remains fine. However, if I use the standalone app on the stream, it doesn't have the same issue. I've checked and the Tivo Stream stick is still on Android 9. How long should I be waiting for an update to Android 10?


You’ll get the update to Android 10 whenever your device comes up for update with TiVo. Like most companies updates are rolled out in batches. 

I remember seeing the update file posted in a thread here. I think it was about the Android 10 update. So should you choose, you can manually load it from that file.


----------

